# Replacing/installing a trigger



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a Sig armorers DVD, but i haven't watched it yet. I'm wondering if any of you have replaced or installed a new trigger in a P239 or P226 series and how difficult was it? Any idiosyncrasies or things I might need to know before I begin?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but I will follow this thread as I am interested in getting an older Sig and putting in the SRT system.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

If you figure it out, let us know about it. There's a 229 I know that needs a serious trigger job....


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I would assume the DVD addresses that procedure. I read (can't remember where) that the Sigsauer factory is going to offer the SRT as an aftermarket update. I'll consider it for my 229.


----------



## Firebird (Feb 8, 2008)

I am new to sigs, I own a p226. What does SRT mean?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Short reset trigger. Interesting concept, but it's not available for my P220 SAO. The curve is designed a bit differently and doesn't end up going as forward to reset in essence as the regular stock trigger. I think this is mainly for the DA/SA models. My SAO will actually reset like my Glock pistols once you learn where it is and not to completely let go of the trigger. The SRT's are already available and from SIG as well as other suppliers. There is also a 'short trigger' for those with smaller hands. The trigger however will still need to travel as far forward as the stock in order to reset. SIG custom shop will do this for $99.95 http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/2007-SIG-Customer-Shop-Price-List.pdf


----------



## yetchtoo (Aug 9, 2007)

*Sig trigger replacement*

I would watch the video first. I have replaced the original trigger for a short trigger on my new P229ST Elite, and also completely disassembled, cleaned, replaced a hammer spring, and reassembled a cherry P6 that I have. It is pretty straight-foreward.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I put a short trigger in my P229 DAK and it was pretty simple. I did a Google search and found a step by step instruction for changing it out.
http://www.gunsmoke.com/guns/sig_trigger.html

The only problem I ran in to were the instructions said to remove the left handgrip to access and remove the trigger bar spring. Actually it is under the right handgrip if you are looking from the back of the pistol and left if you are looking down the barrel. A matter of perspective I guess.

Also I had a slight problem aligning the Locking Insert on to the Trigger Pivot Pin but once I got it in there I understood what they were referring to.

I didn't have any extra parts left either:smt023


----------

